# Older Toro 826 Air Filter



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I was trying to do a write up on removing and cleaning the air filter on my 826 (model# 31763) and got a bit of a surprise... it appears as though my air intake is not connected to any filtration device, but to some sort of a rectangular contraption that runs vertically under the cover. I oiled all moving parts while having the cover off, but obviously there was no filter cleaning... because there is no filter.

Is there any way to delete it and install an air filter to keep the engine cleaner, without impeding proper operation? If so, what would be the proper part number for this Briggs & Stratton 190402 0755 99 engine? (some sort of a universal air filter attachment would work too, if such parts are even made) 

Thanks!




*Note:* Here's the pic of the setup. Some self proclaimed new age artist painted every freakin' thing black on that engine and now it's hard to distinguish between the different parts, as they're buried under a think layer of black paint - sorry...


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

They were designed without filters because there is no dust in the winter, and tiny bits of snow and moisture will freeze up the filter and the engine will not be able to breath it will die. All the old Tecumseh and Briggs had no filters and live a healthy long life some 30 or 40 years if the oil dis kept changed and up to proper level and the carb is tuned properly. Hope this helps you forget about the filter idea. ;-)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

snow blower engines do not run them.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

762mm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was trying to do a write up on removing and cleaning the air filter on my 826 (model# 31763) and got a bit of a surprise... it appears as though my air intake is not connected to any filtration device, but to some sort of a rectangular contraption that runs vertically under the cover. c


That rectangular device might be the crankcase breather.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for your answers. Makes sense... I guess no air filter then. That engine does have am air filter for other applications though, because the original engine manual from B&S specifies the cleaning (washing and reoiling) procedure for them.

Oh well... less to worry about I guess!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Briggs flat head service manual to help with current or future repairs. I hope this helps.

Link


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER GRUNT always has the master plan in hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> They were designed without filters because there is no dust in the winter, and tiny bits of snow and moisture will freeze up the filter and the engine will not be able to breath it will die. All the old Tecumseh and Briggs had no filters and live a healthy long life some 30 or 40 years if the oil dis kept changed and up to proper level and the carb is tuned properly. Hope this helps you forget about the filter idea. ;-)


My old Snow Bird from 1963 has an Oil soaked air filter on the old Briggs 4 hp.

I think back then I think it was the normal thing to add to an engine, but I agree, you don't need one.
I was told to wash the filter and let it dry and just use the dry filter.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Here is a link to the Briggs flat head service manual to help with current or future repairs. I hope this helps.
> 
> Link


 
Awesome, thanks for the link! Much appreciated! 

I never worked on any engines before (never had one break), but I know it's just a matter of time till I have to. If it's on the Toro, that manual will come in extremely handy indeed!


----------



## Rolf Zetterberg (Dec 15, 2012)

The muffler starts to warm up the air inside the snow hood almost instantly after starting.This warm air is directed down through the vertical air stack and into the carburetor. 
This is to prevent the carburetor from freezing.
The reason Briggs chose a rectangular tube is probably only to make it a sturdy support for the snow hood.
Similar systems were used in cars by directing warm air from the exhaust area up to the air cleaner through a metal hose.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Rolf for explaining it, makes sense. Had they also put an air compressor in there, they could've made a Turbo! 

I'm still toying with the idea of adapting some sort of a basic filtration media on the rectangular tube to prevent junk from being sucked in. A patch of mosquito net with a piece of cheese cloth over it would probably work to block debris and not restrict air flow. I could even move it closer to the muffler (air intake) to take more advantage of the exhaust heat (via a piece of flexible pvc, for example).

I don't know yet if I'll bother... maybe when I'm bored on a cold winter night.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

762mm said:


> Thanks Rolf for explaining it, makes sense. Had they also put an air compressor in there, they could've made a Turbo!
> 
> I'm still toying with the idea of adapting some sort of a basic filtration media on the rectangular tube to prevent junk from being sucked in. I don't know yet...


 use a window screen then.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't waste your time trying to figure out how to adapt an air filter its not needed. put the effort into an impeller kit, or light kit, better skids, or a taller chute. figure out something for those locking wheel hubs so they will keep working


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> don't waste your time trying to figure out how to adapt an air filter its not needed. put the effort into an impeller kit, or light kit, better skids, or a taller chute. figure out something for those locking wheel hubs so they will keep working


+1 on this. My vote is for impeller kit, most bang for the buck. Air filter with no debris aound (think: no dust, only frozen precip) is just not needed.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok... so perhaps no filter after all then. The air intake butterfly did seem dirty when I cleaned it though, so dirt does indeed get in there over time. Mind you, I don't know how long it was since someone took that apart. I sprayed some lube in there and a bunch of dirt came out.

The impeller kit was on my mind too... but I kind of got a turn off when I've read a post by Powershift93 saying that his impeller got out of whack and busted because of that mod (due to poor balance). Also, I think raising the pressure inside the drum would add extra strain on the engine, which dates back from the late 70's.

Let's put it this way: if retightening my belts doesn't bring my throwing distance up to an acceptable level, then I will do it. For now, the belts are (hopefully) the answer to my throwing distance problem - please refer to my other thread about engine longevity question. I only need to throw about 10-15 feet anyway, due to the configuration of my driveway.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

762mm said:


> Ok... so perhaps no filter after all then. The air intake butterfly did seem dirty when I cleaned it though, so dirt does indeed get in there over time. Mind you, I don't know how long it was since someone took that apart. I sprayed some lube in there and a bunch of dirt came out.
> 
> The impeller kit was on my mind too... but I kind of got a turn off when I've read a post by Powershift93 saying that his impeller got out of whack and busted because of that mod (due to poor balance). Also, I think raising the pressure inside the drum would add extra strain on the engine, which dates back from the late 70's.
> 
> Let's put it this way: if retightening my belts doesn't bring my throwing distance up to an acceptable level, then I will do it. For now, the belts are (hopefully) the answer to my throwing distance problem - please refer to my other thread about engine longevity question. I only need to throw about 10-15 feet anyway, due to the configuration of my driveway.


 you can do the impeller kit on those old tanks. with the POWERSHIFTS I say no on because of the tight clearance in there already. doing that on the old ones are fine.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you can do the impeller kit on those old tanks. with the POWERSHIFTS I say no on because of the tight clearance in there already. doing that on the old ones are fine.


I see. Thanks for clearing it up then!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

as for the dirt on the carb intake butterfly that's just from storage during the summer. take a look at my craftsman pic's in the " show a pic of your snowblower " thread. I purchased it new in '03, its been used four time in my back yard, every summer and fall I bring it out and start it up. I started it up last june and cleaned it off. I think it was October when I sold the powerlite and had to pull the craftsman back out of the garage, I was hoping I could sell it too but that's the amount of dust from june. yes it is dusty where I am, there is a small industrial complex just behind my house and they kick up a lot of dust


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> as for the dirt on the carb intake butterfly that's just from storage during the summer. take a look at my craftsman pic's in the " show a pic of your snowblower " thread. I purchased it new in '03, its been used four time in my back yard, every summer and fall I bring it out and start it up. I started it up last june and cleaned it off. I think it was October when I sold the powerlite and had to pull the craftsman back out of the garage, I was hoping I could sell it too but that's the amount of dust from june. yes it is dusty where I am, there is a small industrial complex just behind my house and they kick up a lot of dust


 smell's like home to me.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> as for the dirt on the carb intake butterfly that's just from storage during the summer. take a look at my craftsman pic's in the " show a pic of your snowblower " thread. I purchased it new in '03, its been used four time in my back yard, every summer and fall I bring it out and start it up. I started it up last june and cleaned it off. I think it was October when I sold the powerlite and had to pull the craftsman back out of the garage, I was hoping I could sell it too but that's the amount of dust from june. yes it is dusty where I am, there is a small industrial complex just behind my house and they kick up a lot of dust


So in other words, a dirty/dusty environment can still cause a build up of nasty stuff in the air intake over time. I figure that as soon as you start the machine after storage and it sucks in its' first "breath" of air, all that dust is all going straight for the carb and engine.

eBay has this for sale for under $ 7 shipped (note the Toro-like red to boot!) :






















1×RED 60mm AIR Filter FOR Carburetor 2 Cycle Motorized Bicycle 49cc 60cc 80cc | eBay

Hmm... should I or shouldn't I.... ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

save your $7 and as part of yearly maintenance take the heater box off and wipe around the carb where you see the dirt then reinstall the heater box


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> save your $7 and as part of yearly maintenance take the heater box off and wipe around the carb where you see the dirt then reinstall the heater box


Lol! Brutally honest and straight to the point, huh?



I like that...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

762mm said:


> Lol! Brutally honest and straight to the point, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I like that...


I'm beginning to think you like dragging this thread out 
my 826 is as old as your 826, 30 some odd years old and in all the time we haven't owned them they have never had an air filter and have done just fine without one


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Nah... Not trying to drag it out more than necessary. Just trying to figure out if it's worth spending a couple of bucks to better protect my "investment". I don't know why, but I'm growing more fond of my oldie Toro than I would of a new machine.

Must be all the nostalgia surrounding it... When I told a friend that I bought a 1970's Toro snowblower, he was like "Wtf? And it still runs???"



Why yes, yes it does...


----------

